# rasboras harlequin weird behaviour



## Kasper (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello all;

First off, let me say that I am really impressed with this forum. I have recieved a lot of valuable information to get me started on a new tropical freshwater setup, and for that I would like to thank every member that contributes to this board. I hope to continue with this community, and share with others any useful information I have attained through this love of my life hobby. (Fish geek I know!)

My setup: 55 US gallon tank, an Ehiem 2217 canister filter, a 200W heater, and a Maxi-Jet 1200 powerhead. Water params are all favourable for my rasboras and tetras.

With that said, I have a concern with my Rasboras. 
If I turn on my powerhead, all 6 rasboras seem to swim themselves into the path of the water current (at the head of the powerhead) and get hurled across the tank. Only to swim back and repeat the process over and over again. It's almost as if they are 'surfing' in the water. I know they are powerful swimmers and that if they are tired they have slack water in which to rest, but I'm thinking that i have too much of a water current in the tank. Anyone else have this entertaining event happen to them, or have any suggestions as to why they are doing this? I just keep thinking they are trying to tell me something that i may have overlooked. How much water current in a tank is too much for rasboras and tetras? 

Thanks in advance,

Kasp


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

LOL, they are totally just playing. My rasboras all love doing the same thing. They also like when I'm doing a water change and pour the new water into the tank... they play in that as well.

You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kasper (Jul 28, 2008)

LOL..well that just adds to their entertainment value! Thanks Church for the quick response. It's good to know that nothing is wrong with them or my tank setup. These little fish are definitely very active and entertaining to watch. Off to the tank to turn the powerhead back on. 
It's insane how hard the current throws them to the opposite end of the tank.....only for them to swin back and do it all over again. Have you come across any other fish species that have the same playful behaviour? 

kasp:icon_cool


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

Kasper said:


> LOL..well that just adds to their entertainment value! Thanks Church for the quick response. It's good to know that nothing is wrong with them or my tank setup. These little fish are definitely very active and entertaining to watch. Off to the tank to turn the powerhead back on.
> It's insane how hard the current throws them to the opposite end of the tank.....only for them to swin back and do it all over again. Have you come across any other fish species that have the same playful behaviour?
> 
> kasp:icon_cool


My espei rasboras play in a similar way in front of my Koralia curculation pump. Be forewarned! If yours are anything like mine they will jump out of the tank, so keep it covered! I had 9 at one time. Down to 6 now as I have a topless tank. None have done a suicide dive in something like 4 months, so I'm hopeful I have more relaxed ones now.


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Haha. Yeah! My Rasboras love to swim into in current that comes from my filter.
I also have a topless tank and none of mine jump out.


----------



## Kasper (Jul 28, 2008)

Amazing little fish! I will definitely put a glass canopy ontop of my tank though. Don't want to lose any of these little guys to aerial acrobatics.  
This tropical tank is so much more lively then my previous Malawi Cichlid tank setup. So glad I decided to switch over.
Thanks for all the feedback and responses.

Kasp:icon_cool


----------



## mark_spiteri (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha mine too they just love playing with the current even though 90% of the aquarium water is still


----------

